# 2nd HIV test @ Lister



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Again

Those who were given pill before 2nd test, how long before 2nd test were you told you could take the pill?

Thanks
Alexia x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes great question hun! Confusion reigns here!

Also, are you matched with someone before you go on the pill? I've not been told anything about being matched with anyone yet!!

xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

they normally try and do it while your on the pill!  they will tell you you've been matched hopefully before you start DR's...  my recipients kept changing their mind and falling out, so i think I wasn't properly matched until on DR's!  luckily they can keep you in this for quite a while as well until recipient is at same stage!
best of luck,
Helen xx
p.s. didn't have a 2nd HIV test this time as egg shared before, but I think first time it was done at some point during DR's if I remember rightly??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone? Really need to know the answer to this question as I have been told I cant start anything until I have my second HIV test, and I know a few ladies have said they started before then.

xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello

I sarted the pill on the day of my inital consultation and was matched while taken it if that wot u wanted to no hun?

love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tbh I am getting SO confused!! We had our initial consultation, then we had to have some bloods at the gp's then we had to fax them to the hospital, then we had to book in to have the rest done at lister, and we were told that we could do nothing til my october period?!?!?!?     

I know that so many girls have started at least the pill before the second HIV test, if not d/r, but whenever I call I get monica, who has told me 2 different things already, or Annette, who I have no idea who she is. Lena is away til monday, but Im begining to feel like they arent even listening to me, and Im getting really wound up!!!

If other people can start the tx before the second HIV test then why cant I??


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

you learn to ignore what Monica says after a while!    she's told me so much wrong information it just isn't funny anymore    best to deal with Lena as much as you can.  Best of luck, must admit it does seem weird why they are making you wait so long... H xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

u must be going out of ur mind hun ill tell u wot happened to me......
I had my bllod tests done then phoned them up and had my inital consulation where there and then i was giving the pill and told to take it as soon as i had a bleed on day3 of period the following week i had my councilling and my blood results were back.in the mean time i was being matched,i then got a call saying i was matched and continued taken pill iam now dwnregging in 7days time and no where near to my second hiv test....i cant understand wots happening with u i have never heard anything like it before i really feel for u hun all the stress etc u must be well insane by now
anything u need to no just give me a shout


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun!! You are obviously at the begining like me, so its not like you did this years ago, like I was told by Annette (this must have happened a long time ago Kate)  

At the blood test 2 weeks ago, monica told us nothing could be done til october when the second hiv was due, and to call then. Then after speaking to a couple of girls on here, I called and she said actually call us the week before your october period and we can start your pill. So already it has changed twice, but it still October before we start! Surely if our blood tests all come back ok, (which we were told would take a month?!) then there is no reason to start NOW!!!

I cannot be doing with this! I want to speak to Lena, and I am going to tell her that I know other ladies have started at least something before their HIV tests, and only recently.

I dont want to sound like a complete moaner, cos Im not honestly, but obviously we want to get started as soon as possible. If it was the same for everyone then I would happily wait, but it seems its just me that has been told to wait!!!!

xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Kate,

As I said in our PMs I have to agree with FLUFFYHELEN, Monica does seem to live in a world of her own when it comes to giving out advice!!!    Speak to Lena. And dont let them make you feel bad, they should be sympathetic to ALL of the patients no matter what tx and circumstances. IF is a very hard and stressful journey and sometimes we have to cross people that really just dont understand how it feels to not be able to conceive naturally.

Hope you get things sorted next week hun. Keep me posted.

Love Tracey
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

kate,
just wondering if you've had any luck yet getting a better answer?? noticed that Jola was told she had to wait until 2nd HIV scan to start as well which seems weird as some people seem to start straight away??
Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!! Spoke to Lena today and guess what I am starting the pill on my next period!!! If I had spoken to Lena first I would have been able to start last week as thats when my period was, but cos it was Monica I spoke to and she said no, I have to wait, but Im much happier now!! I have an appointment with my gp on thursday to get my pills, 2 packs, and I start on day 2 of my next cycle!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!

When I start the pill I need to call them and tell them, and then they can start matching me up!!!!

I am so HAPPY!!!!! Will be speaking to Lena from now on!!!!

Thanks girls!!!
xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Kate,

YIPPPPEEEE   Im so pleased you have got this sorted and you will be starting the pill soon. Good old Lena, sorts things out everytime!!

Good luck and keep us posted  

Love Tracey
xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

great news Kate!!  just goes to show how much different the info can be depending on who you talk to!!  shame about not starting last week, but at least you have a good action plan now!!  hope your next AF come quickly!!  

Helen

p.s. don't know if you've ever been on the pill before, but just a word of warning if you haven't, It makes me go totally   !!  I found the pill even worse than all the IVF drugs alltogether!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I was on the pill for years due to seriously heavy af's from age 11, but this is a different brand and its been ages now so not sure whats going to happen! hope I dont get weight gain cos I been on diet since march!! But to be honest I dont care as long as I get that  !!! 

Ooooooh Im SO excited!!!!

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I'm sure your be fine!  as your only on it for around a month (till they match you up so could be less / more)  I doubt your put on weight... i found I put on about half a stone during the stims, but luckily did loose it again after a few weeks from EC...  (hopefully for you though your be keeping it as your be pg anyway and will be willing the lb's to pile on then!  ;-)
Best of luck,
Helen  x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kate
So pleased u got a proper answer. Hope all goes well from here.Keep me posted so i know what to expect.My consultation seems so far away-only 17 days to go!
Most of bloods back now-some are bit confusing.Have emailed you as you could help!
xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I think the main thing with the different info you got is that Monica gave you the official line - ie what is supposed to happen because she is more junior and Lena then looked at your file and being a decision maker, made a decision, so don't worry about it too much.

Claire xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not worried, I'm really happy! I know Monica gave me the official line, but it was the fact that I knew others hadn't had their tx this way so I wanted to know why I was being told that. 

So there we go! I am almost starting!!
x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Well done hun
I cam imagine how excited u are hun,i remember wen i was at that point and it just seemed like yesturday u will b soon posting threads about ur injectiong hun   so pleased to log on and read ur update HIP HIP HORAYYYYYY
let us no of any updates luv

love kelly


----------

